# 09 jetta 2.5 Factory fill 9500 miles - Used oil Analysis (UOA)



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

Here is a UOA I'm posting for WKC51:


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

Here is a comparable UOA from an 08 rabbitt that I copied from JHRZ's post on BITOG:

Unit Age 4958m
Comp Age 4958m
Time on Oil 4958m
Time on Fltr 4958m
Fluid OEM FF
Fe 60
Cr 0.5
Ni 0.3
Ti 0.1
Ag 0
Al 16
Pb 5.1
Cu 49
Sn 0
Si 39
Na 5.2
K 4.9
B 46
Ba 6.4
Mo 0
Mg 25
Ca 1401
P 710
Zn 746
S 2093
Cd 0
Mn 53
V 0
Sb 0.1
TAN 3.08
TBN 4.4
[email protected]°C 12.2


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

Looking at the first UOA, It's hard to tell much on break in UOAs but all those numbers are so high it appears to me that the oil was probably run too long. Is VW recommendation 10k on factory fill for the 2.5? If so, that is a very long time and I wonder if it is due to the free maintenance or marketing rather than what is best for the engine.

I often hear tribologists recommending to change out FFill on the early side and keep changes relatively short until break in is done. I'm not saying to do that, just that I often hear it. 

FWIW, on my 2.0 FSI, I ran a UOA on the FF at 1100 miles and 5000 miles (I didn't change the oil at 1100 miles). Most of the contaminants were already present by 1100 miles on my car and the rate of wear metal buildup slowed between 1100 and 5000 miles. It would have been interesting to see this oil posted in the first post at 1000 miles, 5000 miles, then 10,000 miles. Were all these metals etc. already present at 1000 miles?, 5000 miles? Did the rate of accumulation pick up after a certain mileage? That would be interesting info.


----------



## wkc51 (May 14, 2004)

*09 Jetta 2.5 Oil Change Intevals*

The VW recommended oil change interval for the 09 2.5 is 10K. This report is based on factory fill, with 1/2 quart Mobile 1 added at 7000 miles. I intend to pull another sample at 15500 miles to validate the 
laboratory recommendation.


----------



## camjr (Nov 20, 2005)

Has VW changed the interval? My 06 2.5 was 5k for the initial, then 10k, then every 10k thereafter. Just wondering-no dog in this hunt...

Cheers:beer:


----------



## rickjaguar (Apr 23, 2009)

saaber2 said:


> It would have been interesting to see this oil posted in the first post at 1000 miles, 5000 miles, then 10,000 miles. Were all these metals etc. already present at 1000 miles?, 5000 miles? Did the rate of accumulation pick up after a certain mileage? That would be interesting info.


Yeah that'd be a good set of data to have.. but i think these high numbers of wear metals are the reason the mechanics (i've asked) mention new cars (or rebuilds) first OCI within 1000mi (or less).


----------



## rhouse181 (Apr 13, 2008)

rickjaguar said:


> but i think these high numbers of wear metals are the reason the mechanics (i've asked) mention new cars (or rebuilds) first OCI within 1000mi (or less).


:thumbup:


----------



## deer_eggs (Oct 4, 2006)

camjr said:


> Has VW changed the interval? My 06 2.5 was 5k for the initial, then 10k, then every 10k thereafter. Just wondering-no dog in this hunt...
> 
> Cheers:beer:


Up until 2008, it was a 5,000 mile 1st oil change, 10,000 mile 2nd change, then 20,000 , 30,000 40,000 etc. 

Starting in 2009 for carefree maintenance, and again with 2010, the first oil change gets extended to 10,000 miles, then every 10,000 after that (20,30,40, etc.)


----------



## tagsvags (Nov 25, 2005)

rickjaguar said:


> Yeah that'd be a good set of data to have.. but i think these high numbers of wear metals are the reason the mechanics (I've asked) mention new cars (or rebuilds) first OCI within 1000mi (or less).


I changed the oil and oil filter on my 2.5L Golf @ 750 miles and will not go more that 5K miles on the oil and filter. Just me old school ways and won't change. Clean oil can never hurt. :thumbup:


----------

